# EA90 LTDs - Performance Bike Exclusive



## CardsHockey (Feb 21, 2014)

I just bought a 2012 Specialized Roubaix Expert my LBS had sitting around - at a pretty good discount of course. The stock wheels are DT Swiss Axis 3.0, which get mostly bad reviews online (don't stay true, heavy, "dead feeling", very flexy - especially when standing up to pedal). There are some average reviews at best.

I'm 6' 1'', 190 lbs, do 20-50+ mile rids in southeast Michigan, and I don't race or intend to. Not much elevation change, but a couple decent hills that take a minute or two to get up. Turning is not much of an issue as I ride straight for a long time. The Easton EA90 LTDs are on sale for $400 and seem to compare to the Easton EA90 SLs that sell for $500-$700. The Easton EA90 LTDs get great reviews.

DT Axis 3.0: 1,867 grams combined, hubs are not DT Swiss but "modeled" after the DT240s and made in China. LBS said these compare to Mavic Aksiums whereas the Easton EA90s compare to Mavic Ksyriums.

Easton EA90 LTDs: 1,540 grams, Easton R4 hubs. Supposedly similar to or better than Mavic Ksyriums.

So, is this upgrade worth $400? Is it worth $200 if I can sell my DT Axis 3.0s for $200? Are 327 grams (.72 lbs) that big of a deal? Thanks for your help!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

different hubs, different rims, different wheels

all easton, but not quite the 90sl's


----------



## avantcorevb (Mar 26, 2014)

The Easton EA90 LTDs were the first upgrade I made on my bike and it made a huge difference in the ride feel. I roll on EC90 SL38s now, but use the EA90 LTDs for training purposes. The hubs spin really well too. I got them at $700, so I would definitely pounce on them for $400.


----------

